

Bear Grylls Fired from Discovery - captainarab
http://www.adweek.com/news/television/discoverys-survival-guru-bear-grylls-fired-138924
Not a fan of everything he does, but interesting none the less.
======
tzaman
Who am I going to watch drink their piss now?

/me feels sad

